# 40 Gb HDD 4 Sale Plus goodies..



## terrance04 (Mar 29, 2004)

Sold...

I have a room full of computer parts in good condition, if you are looking for anything, im sure i have it just let me know..

Have a good day
Terrance.


----------



## Daggerdream (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey I was just wondering if this has been sold yet. If not could you hold it until the 15th and maybe I could get it. If you can't well then, ok.


----------



## Daggerdream (Apr 11, 2004)

Nevermind. Can't get it. Sorry!


----------



## littlenicky (Apr 22, 2004)

73$ ..holy crap i bought my 120gb at 60$


----------

